# 155 Litre Planted Tank



## russchilds (3 Dec 2009)

Hi,
This tank has been set up since May 2009. I hope you like it!













Thanks,
Russ


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2009)

Very nice, Russ!  The HC looks immaculate.


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Dec 2009)

I can only echo what George has already.
Very nicely done Russ. You've definitely grasped the concept of growing plants.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Dec 2009)

That is lovely Russ!

Hack that moss back hard and it'll turn out even better


----------



## russchilds (3 Dec 2009)

Thanks!!   

I'll hack the moss bck on the weekend - cheers for the tip!!


----------



## TBRO (13 Dec 2009)

Really nice Russ, I love the undulation of the HC, are there rocks underneath? Could we get a full straight on tank shot ? -T


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2009)

Agree with Others, really loving the HC


----------



## hazeljane (18 Dec 2009)

very neat looks tidy in that corner


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (18 Dec 2009)

what did you think of the dark tower series, i noticed the books on your bookshelf?


----------



## russchilds (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the great comments!!  

The dark tower series was great. Peaked around books 3/4 but very enjoyable.


----------



## russchilds (9 Jan 2010)

Just a few updated photo's!









Close up for HC


----------



## Jon1706 (13 Jan 2010)

A lovely tank russchild and I love the HC


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

nice HC looks amazing


----------



## Timms2011 (5 May 2014)

What a fine job you've done with your Fluval Osaka, looks great!


----------

